

ThinkGeek calls off deal with HotTopic. Sells to GameStop instead - Eclyps
http://gizmodo.com/sorry-hot-topic-gamestop-owns-thinkgeek-now-1708529608

======
VLM
Slightly better fit. Not looking forward to pre-order requests at the
register.

